# Summer Top



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is a summer top I have made. It was made on the Silver LK150 with DK Acrylic. The lace was hand tooled and the pattern came from Machine Knitting News Summer Tops Collection


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your summer top is sooo pretty.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

I do like that.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is really nice - love the lace work!  Ann


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your top is very pretty, it looks very soft, what brand yarn did you use?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

To Kate Wood, the yarn is called Olympus Double Knitting by a Company called Loweth Wools and distributed by Habico Ltd, Tong Road Industrial Estate, Amberley Road, Leeds LS12 4BD. I don't know if it can be obtained in the States though


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty, I will have to check to see if I have that MKN.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love your beautiful top.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Such a pretty top, the lace makes it!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful and looks so comfy! Great look with the lace.
Marge


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Lovely shape. Love the lace work.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Lovely shape. Love the lace work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a lovely summer top. So pretty in white - I love it.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

i love your top it is very pretty


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

Great work and not an easy task!!!!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

This looks so well done, and wonderfully cool for summer. Great job!


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I love it! How was the lace worked? As you can tell I am a new machine knitter.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

I do so love that top, it is inspirational, you have made a lovely job of it.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Really beautiful.


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely summer top!! Well done and very timely!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is the quintessential summer top. I love it!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice! You did a great job!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Perfectly done! Very pretty.

I am sad! Been looking for the pattern/magazine, to no avail.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

This is very nice, you must have concentrated hard to do the hand tooling- very effective ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I have just the yarn to make this, will have to get it out and try the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Like!


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

I am sad! Been looking for the pattern/magazine, to no avail.
Itzzbarb,
the mag is on e-bay.

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome job...your sweater is so pretty!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## JeanneO (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice and it looks so cool and light. Pretty, pretty, pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful! I love it. Will have to look through my magazine issues to see if I have the summer tops issue.

Rhonda


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

ingyrob said:


> Here is a summer top I have made. It was made on the Silver LK150 with DK Acrylic. The lace was hand tooled and the pattern came from Machine Knitting News Summer Tops Collection


Could you please tell me what is the largest size for this pattern? Thank you.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Tattered said:


> I am sad! Been looking for the pattern/magazine, to no avail.
> Itzzbarb,
> the mag is on e-bay.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you, I found it and am trying to find out the largest size the pattern comes in.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Love your top, Lace is so pretty. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice looking summer sweater


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful....love it!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So pretty, and the shape looks pretty simple to knit. I really like it! Great job.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Very pretty, I love clothes that can be dressed up or down.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Lovely top. Super Mking.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice sweater looks great for summer.


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

It was hand tooled. Not to bad to do once II got into the rhythm of it. Started off moving one stitch either side of the centre stitch and them moving more each time if that makes sense


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like it is 36" bust or 91cms. However the garment itself is only a square so if you get your gauge and measurements you can just do the hand tooling in the middle of the piece.


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

The Pattern is from Machine Knitting News Summer Tops Colleectioon 1990 No 2 If that helps


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I love it! Very pretty.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Very pretty, think I would be tempted to knit this pattern in a few other colors. Perfect for our warmer weather.


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful~


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

What a chic top, your lace work really finishes it&#128525;


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Such a lovely summer top. So pretty in white - I love it.


Agree! Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful kniited Summer top with us!!


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

This looks very nice. I'll have to look up this pattern.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

The lace work is lovely!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice top. Thank you.


----------

